# NEW - Bergwerk Forum,



## AnthonyXIV (16. Juni 2003)

Herzlich Willkommen im Bergwerk Forum, 

hier bekommt Ihr Infos, News und Entwicklungen rund um die `Bike Schmiede` Bergwerk hautnah und  direkt aus erster Hand. Hier könnt Ihr Fragen stellen, Anregungen geben und natürlich gegenseitig Erfahrungen austauschen...... 

dann mal los   

AnthonyXIV


----------



## tingeltangeltill (17. Juni 2003)

Hi,

willkommen in "unserer" Community!

Ich hoffe, dass noch mehr Hersteller bzw. Importeure diesem Beispiel folgen! Es ist nicht nur gut für den Endverbraucher sondern auch der Hersteller kann seine Nutzen draus ziehen und vielleicht erkennt man schon in den Bikes von Morgen den IBC-Einfluss 

Macht weiter so!

Gruss Till


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

